

I took 2 years to write my novel and it has just 7000 words - comet
http://bycomet.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/i-took-2-years-to-write-my-novel-and-it-has-just-7000-words/

======
cstross
Translation into dev-speak: "I took 2 years to write my app, and its job is to
print 'hello, world!' to STDOUT."

(Real writers don't write just one novel, and real novels aren't just 7000
words. Real writers write on the order of a million words _just in the process
of learning what they're doing_. And _then_ they get started.)

~~~
comet
I believe its also possible to convey a lot in the short form of writing
(novella) like "Who moved my cheese?" by Spencer Johnson. But I suppose it
also depends on the genre & message/story you have mapped out.

